# Danish Cube Day 2008



## joey (Oct 12, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk won the Danish Cube Day competition 2008 with an average of 12.94 seconds. Gunnar Krig finished second (14.70) and Henrik Buus Aagaard finished third (16.63).
World records: Erik Akkersdijk 5x5 1:16.21 (single).

Crazy single Erik!
Lots of NR's this competiton.
Congrats to KConny for doing a sub-1 4x4 (59.47)
And Dennis did a great 10/10 in 44:xx! Crazily fast!
Look forward to pics/videos.

ps: Arnaud, why didn't he go?


----------



## tim (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, Dennis is crazy.
And Erik is on his way to sub-1 .


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations to everybody, look forward to seeing full results on WCA.


----------



## joey (Oct 12, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Congratulations to everybody, look forward to seeing full results on WCA.



They're up there, that's where I got these from.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 12, 2008)

Go Erik!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dan, Erik. Again?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

Arnaud had to work, but he was there in spirit (and even otherwise)

To bad I couldn't come. I would have gotten 2nd or 3rd place on 5x5x5 and if I look at the FMC results..... I think it was an easy scramble

Good thing Erik got that 5x5x5 single WR. He needed it to keep his > 1 WR per competition score. If I look at all his results, I don't think this was his best tournament. He might have been a little tired after all that driving. I know Laetitia will be happy with his MegaMinx results


----------



## bearit (Oct 12, 2008)

it seems like erik just keeps swapping around the 4x4 and 5x5 single WR. I would love to see him have both for an extended period of time. We'll just have to see if he gets back the 4x4 single (I'm sure he'll get it back, just don't know how soon.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=444&regionId=&years=until%2B2003&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single


----------



## TMOY (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I know Laetitia will be happy with his MegaMinx results


And 2:32 to get top 3 at megaminx, that's close to what I'm currently averaging.
Dennis, could you DNF once again next week at Dutch Open, please ?


----------



## Henrik (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you know?
5 came to Danmark with 2 cars only two had a driving license?
Only 3 of them remembered to bring a toothbrush? At a tankstation.
They bought new ones at 20:30 saturday evening?
Erik popped during FMC, blind and 5x5? 
We got a gooooood lunch?  (or did we?)
Erik and Dennis only slept 2 hours?
Erik had to take a 3 hour train in the wrong direction to go to Danmark?
This was to get Arnauds car... the car from that bastard that didnt come??
He then had to go back to collect Dennis and finally could start the trip to Danmark?
Daniel Lundwall tied the previous Swedish record of FMC with 32 moves (first time not poping)
This is the previous because Gunnar Krig got a staggering 30 moves 20 minutes later??? 
We ate gigantic pizzas at night, and drank beer (its so funny, because its true!)
And that the dog never barks!
And that Kirstine dont know what it says on the mailbox of her house!? (Its so funny, because its true!)

That Erik and Magnus wrote this, did you know? Or did they or you?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If I look at all his results, I don't think this was his best tournament. He might have been a little tired after all that driving.



and he's probably a little out of practice due to his almost cut off finger not healing for so long.

and congrats Erik that is a crazy record, and since it came after two 1:4xs i think its safe to say it came out of nowhere?


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I know Laetitia will be happy with his MegaMinx results



It's true that 1min22 is a time I can beat (if my hands stop shaking during competitions^^)

Congratulations to Erik for the 5x5x5 !


----------



## KConny (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> To bad I couldn't come. I would have gotten 2nd or 3rd place on 5x5x5 and if I look at the FMC results..... I think it was an easy scramble



Thanks. 

Scramble: R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B F' U' R' D2 U2 B2 L F'
My solution:
2x2x2: x2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 (5)
3x2x2: B2 U R U2 R2 (5)
Cross, 3rd pair, and insertion: B' U' L' R B2 L R' U B' (9)
4th pair: U2 B L' B' L (5)
OLL: y Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw' U' (8)


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> To bad I couldn't come. I would have gotten 2nd or 3rd place on 5x5x5 and if I look at the FMC results..... I think it was an easy scramble



Hi Arnaud!

I can't speak for the others, but I didn't find it easy. I worked hard for my solution. First I found a 35 moves solution but started another way and tried like 20 different endings to get a short one. I know that Daniel with his 32 moves had a totally different approach than me.

Anyway, I'm very happy with that result. It's a PB with 5 moves. 

Scramble: R2U2R2DL2F2L2R2D'B2UBF'U'R'D2U2B2LF'

My solution: [f2]B'U'L2U2B2F'UF'ULUL'R'F2RL'U2LF'L'F[u2]RUR'U'R'FRF'U'


I'm also very happy with my 4x4 avg, but the best thing was to see the cube solved when I took off the blindfold in BLD. Awesome feeling.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 12, 2008)

TMOY said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I know Laetitia will be happy with his MegaMinx results
> ...



No, but i WILL do sub 2 avg!

And thanks to everyone, nice competition.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Erik (Oct 13, 2008)

FINALLY got home now... (1:33 in the morning)
we left at 11....

Anyway, it was a bit of a shitty competition. MUCH bad luck on traveling and I did bad on every event besides maybe 2x2 which was decent and consistent. Only one good solve the whole comp I'd say.
I'd broke the WR of 5x5 avg too if I didn't pop 3 pieces on the last solve 
Anyway, 4x4 and minx and multi results are due to lack of sleeeeeeeeep.
I blame the rest on no practise and a cut finger.

Challenge: try to solve magic as fast as you can but not let your left index finger help at all, so no touching or indirect touching... it's stupid!

To Henrik and his family: Thanks for letting me stay at your house!!!!!!


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 13, 2008)

Erik said:


> Anyway, 4x4 and minx and multi results are due to lack of sleeeeeeeeep.



So, if you don't sleep, you get bad times at megaminx.
And, for Dutch Open, we're both staying at Arnaud's place...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, 4x4 and minx and multi results are due to lack of sleeeeeeeeep.
> ...



laetitia, i want to beat erik at pyraminx also, so... i think we need to make sure he doesn't sleep


----------



## KConny (Oct 13, 2008)

No sleep at all works for Erik, atleast it did at Swedish Cubeday 2007. You should only let him sleep about 2-3 hours.


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> ... i think we need to make sure he doesn't sleep


............
I don't want to know how you will keep him up all night.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2008)

napoleon has a trumpet. sorted.


----------



## Erik (Oct 13, 2008)

I just rechecked 5x5 results and I think there is a mistake. I knew I had good chances of breaking WR avg on the last solve and that I had one crappy solve among them, but I don't remember I did 2x a 1:41 at all, I think it was 1:2x since I remember the first 2 felt VERY fast but were not and people were like: 'why are you sad, it's a goood time?'

Sadly I don't remember the times exactly or checked the times when they were published cause I knew I didn't do WR avg anyway...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 13, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ... i think we need to make sure he doesn't sleep
> ...



I know I will join them though


----------



## Claesson (Oct 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> To Henrik and his family: Thanks for letting me stay at your house!!!!!!



Agreed with that!


----------

